# freebsd-update fetch error: Kernel: Failed to write core file for process host (error 14)



## Nicol (Jul 29, 2015)

`freebsd-update fetch` error

Hello There,
I can not transfer my spare out in FreeBSD. Please help. 
Error:

```
Kernel: Failed to write core file for process host (error 14)
```

Picture:


----------



## talsamon (Jul 29, 2015)

I guess it is something with the filesystem. Boot into the single mode run `fsck -t ufs -y` (if it is ufs).


----------



## Nicol (Jul 29, 2015)

talsamon said:


> I guess it is something with the filesystem. Boot into the single mode run `fsck -t ufs -y` (if it is ufs).



The problem continues.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 29, 2015)

Is there a related error message in /var/log/messages ?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 30, 2015)

It's the segmentation fault that is showing that is rather unusual.  Basically let's see what happens if we manually run the commands done in the fetch_key() function of /usr/sbin/freebsd-update.

`fetch http://update.FreeBSD.org/10.1-RELEASE/amd64/pub.ssl`
`sha256 pub.ssl`
`rm -f pub.ssl`

Adjust your release and architecture as needed.

What do you get when you run this manually?


----------



## Nicol (Jul 30, 2015)

junovitch said:


> It's the segmentation fault that is showing that is rather unusual.  Basically let's see what happens if we manually run the commands done in the fetch_key() function of /usr/sbin/freebsd-update.
> 
> `fetch http://update.FreeBSD.org/10.1-RELEASE/amd64/pub.ssl`
> `sha256 pub.ssl`
> ...



fetch command passive. 
I stayed inside my data.
Please help.


----------



## Nicol (Jul 30, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Is there a related error message in /var/log/messages ?



I can not transfer data to my computer.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 30, 2015)

There seems to be something very wrong going on.  Is VMWare set up correctly?  Can you post information about the VM's configuration?

Also what version of FreeBSD is this?  Post a `uname -a; freebsd-version`.


----------



## Nicol (Jul 30, 2015)

junovitch said:


> There seems to be something very wrong going on.  Is VMWare set up correctly?  Can you post information about the VM's configuration?
> 
> Also what version of FreeBSD is this?  Post a `uname -a; freebsd-version`.



/lib can be problematic?
How do I update manually?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 30, 2015)

Based on the name, it looks like a test machine.  Can you see if you can replicate this in a supported FreeBSD release (9.1 was supported between 30 December 2012 - 31 December 2014)?  See https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/unsupported.html.  If this is a FreeBSD issue it may already be resolved.


----------



## Nicol (Jul 30, 2015)

junovitch said:


> Based on the name, it looks like a test machine.  Can you see if you can replicate this in a supported FreeBSD release (9.1 was supported between 30 December 2012 - 31 December 2014)?  See https://www.FreeBSD.org/security/unsupported.html.  If this is a FreeBSD issue it may already be resolved.



This I've had in years.
All I tried everything, but I haven't figured out the kernel error.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know what kind of issue to call this just yet.  An isolated segmentation fault is likely the fault of the program doing something it is not allowed to do.  You can read more about segmentation faults on Wikipedia's Segmentation Fault page.  Since you have multiple programs having segmentation faults it seems that it's not the programs at fault but something systemic.  If you can replicate it on a supported FreeBSD release with the exact same VM configuration then it seems like it's either the VM configuration or the hardware it is running on.


----------

